
Everything Apple isn't telling you about its new credit card - mimixco
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/heres-everything-apple-isnt-telling-you-about-its-new-credit-card-2019-03-27
======
malshe
What a useless article! It literally has arguments like if you have lower
credit score your interest might be higher...and that's something Apple is not
telling you. Great.

